# Help: Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro Lüftersteuerung abschalten?



## TokioSan (10. Januar 2007)

*Help: Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro Lüftersteuerung abschalten?*

Ich habe alle Gehäuselüfter direkt ans das o.g. Netzteil angeschlossen. Allerdings dreht jetzt überhaupt keine Gehäuselüfter, ich denke das kommt von der eingebauten Temp. Steuerung im Netzteil. Allerdings ist die Gehäusetemperatur relativ hoch (über 60°). Was kann ich tun, dass die Lüfter permanent drehen und nicht durch den Temp. regler des NTs gesteuert werden?

System:
Intel Core2 Duo 6400
2 GB DDR2-Ram
Gigabyte 965P-DS3
GF 8800GTS
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 530W
Gehäuse NZXT Zero


----------



## pcgh_Henner (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Help: Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro Lüftersteuerung abschalten?*

Bist Du sicher, dass sich die 60 °C tatsächlich auf die Lufttemperatur im Gehäuse beziehen? Das wäre allerdings viel zu viel, es klingt eher nach dem CPU-Wert. 
Schließe die Lüfter testweise ans Mainboard oder eine Lüftersteuerung an. Die Regelung durch das Netzteil lässt sich nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## Nur-Ich (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Help: Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro Lüftersteuerung abschalten?*



			
				pcgh_Henner am 12.01.2007 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du sicher, dass sich die 60 °C tatsächlich auf die Lufttemperatur im Gehäuse beziehen? Das wäre allerdings viel zu viel, es klingt eher nach dem CPU-Wert.
> Schließe die Lüfter testweise ans Mainboard oder eine Lüftersteuerung an. Die Regelung durch das Netzteil lässt sich nicht beeinflussen.



Oder du schliesst sie an die Laufwerksanschlüsse an.


----------



## Crymuffin (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Help: Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro Lüftersteuerung abschalten?*

Servus,
wie viele Lüfter hast Du so angeschlossen?
Laut BeQuiet darf pro Anschluß nur ein Lüfter angeschlossen werden.
Bei meinem Dark Power Pro laufen die drei angeschlossenen Lüfter 
permanent, je nach Temperatur mal schneller mal langsamer und laufen drei Minuten nach.
mfg


----------

